# Help:{einstalling stock front sway bar



## st4nz4d0g (May 19, 2009)

Hi, I recently took my front sway bar off the car. I was wondering someone would be so kind and guide me in the right direction to reinstall it? I have managed to attach both ends to the control arms. But trying to bolt the bar to the under carriage isn't lining up riight. What's the best way of doing this? TIA
Cory


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You might try to disconnect the ends and then bolt the bar to the under-carriage first. You may have to individually jack each control arm up or down to get the sway bar ends installed.


----------

